# Decent waterproof gloves?



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

I've got the Bronco's too (i've had three pairs), never had any problems with them leaking/water getting in, and thats even when I was learning and falling over with my hands in the snow lots (well, lets face it, it's Ruapehu...its not snow, its ice). I would suggest trying another pair of Dakines, or i know that Burton has a Gortex glove of some description?

Try wearing rubber dish gloves underneath them dude...you'll never get wet hands... :cheeky4:


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

I haven't been all that happy with the Burton gloves I've bought, ironically the newer pair, "Bakers" is just soaked by the end of the day usually. My Burton pants also ussually get a little wet at the bottoms and on the thighs, (where I rest my gloves on the lift". But then again, I also get alott of use out of my Equiptment and maybe im just wearing it out.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

Snowolf said:


> As funny as it sounds, I have actually used dish gloves, but over my regular gloves when riding in the rain. Looks pretty stupid, but keeps the gloves dry and warm.


I just got this image of you riding down the hill in a 50's-centric housewife costume. Priceless.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I won't even look at gloves unless they're Gore-Tex. I hate wet hands. I also hate clammy hands. Gore-Tex gives me the best combo of breathability and waterproofness of anything I've found.

Just keep an eye out on cleansnipe.com and snag a pair. This is a great time to look for winter outerwear. Selection is going to be pretty limited, but prices will be smoking. I always look for clearance gloves. My gloves take a beating, but my North Face Vortexes are still hanging in there after three years. I need to grab another pair soon. They're starting to get pretty ripped up, but have never leaked.


----------



## snowsam17 (Jan 14, 2008)

i picked up some Pow Tonic gloves at the end of last season and they are great! Wore them in the rain/slush and my hands were still very dry and comfy. Also they are only 30 bucks if u can still find a pair. My hands dont get cold too easily and they are plenty warm for me but if u freeze easily they may be on the thin side... but definitely worth checking out.


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

Do not waste your money on the burton gore tex gloves... complete junk IMO. I've had both the under and over as well as the Pinacle unders and they all were junk. I also own a pair of dakine gore tex gloves, I forget which model but only really wear those for warmer days because they just aren't that warm. Best gloves I've ever used are Swany gloves. I know they get the "skier" rep and all that but when it comes to warm hands I don't care what other people think of the brand I'm wearing. Check them out and you won't be disappointed.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

gloves for me are something i go through at least 2 pairs of a season no matter how good they are because of how much i ride but the ones that lasted me the longest would either be POW mitts like the royal or stealh and candy grind mitts. i just got the candy grinds in the last month or 2 of riding so i didnt put them through all the paces yet but they did survive my most glove destructive part of the season(spring) and still holding up perfect other then scuffs. i also only roll with mittens, ill only wear gloves if its warm out then ill just wear pipe gloves and expect them to get wet after 3 runs.


----------



## Mirage (Jun 16, 2010)

I just bought a pair of Dakine Titan mittens (they come as gloves too) and they had glowing reviews.


----------



## Ballistic (Aug 31, 2009)

Burton AK Yeti goretex gloves... the best


----------



## JohnnyBlaze (Dec 1, 2008)

well like some people here already said, if you use your equipment a lot no matter what kind of waterproofing the promise it will go away, especially if you try to fast dry your equipment using heating methods.

Best advice I could give is use Nik Wax. Spray bottle goes for like $12.00. It is an amazing water-proofer (at least in my experience) and can be used on literally anything you own. And if the waterproofing fades while on a trip it only takes a day to cure so you can re-apply at the end of one day and by mid morning next day they are ready to go again.


----------



## shralp (Jun 12, 2010)

I only wear leather gloves and treat them with Nik Wax waterproofing a couple times per season. I prefer Rome gloves as they are really well made and have never had wet hands.


----------



## Ballistic (Aug 31, 2009)

the burton yeti-- used them all day in slush/pissing rain... dry at end of day.


----------

